# Deer orchard



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive finally talked the wife into letting me plant an apple orchard. All my apple trees were run over by a trac hoe when my parent built a new house. I am thinking of 3 different locations. One will be behind my house, another in an old yard site with about 30acres of bush around it. And the last will be behind my dads house. All 3 spots are already frequented by deer. I'm thinking around 20-30 trees per spot. It takes about 5 years for the trees to start producing fruit but in the long run it will be worth it. I can always add trees later. It's a big project but the cost is fairly low and a little labour never hurts anyone.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Now buddy I trust your going to fence and tree guard these new tree's for the first 5 years to prevent any damage by deer, rabbits and hares while the orchard establishes its self?


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

pretty much the old yard site would be the only spot that would need something. i figured even if only half the trees survived i would be happy.it wouldnt take much to put up some wire mesh around each tree. im still in the planning stage. keep the ideas and suggestions coming.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've planted over 50,000 trees so far all with deer, rabbit and hare damage in mind. I hate planting trees to only lose them to pest damage!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

We don't have many rabbits around here. It will just be the moose and deer. There's so much for them to eat around here I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fair enough buddy.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

What kind of trees were you planting? You must have a strong back to Plant that many. If you ever come to Saskatchewan I'm sure I could put you to work.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd be happy to!

Oak, ash, hornbeam, beech, hazel, silver birch, holly, scots pine, dogwoods, spindleberry, blackthorn, hawthorn, gelder rose, field maple, apple, plum, larch, cherry, the list goes on!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

When I get back home I'll find some photo's of the tree planting machine we had for one job.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

cool


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You sit in the planter and feed trees into the slot that opens up as the wheels then close the ground after. A buzzer goes off every 2 metres to tell you when to stick a tree in the ground.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks cool Matt, But, what kind of tree would you plant only 2 metres apart ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was bloody cold on the back of that bugger!









Whips, 12 to 24 in's tall.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> It was bloody cold on the back of that bugger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whips - what species of tree are they?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As above Rick, we call any tree whips when they are young as they are supple and spring like a whip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> As above Rick, we call any tree whips when they are young as they are supple and spring like a whip.


I'd asked what kind of tree you would plant 2 metres apart but you're saying all the above tree's, so it must be on tree farm's for re-sale? If they are to stay in the ground for 20 yrs. then 2 metres apart is too close!! I would think.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No its to stay in the ground but at around 15 years on you go in and thin out a 1/3 of them.


----------

